# Flow Bindings Problem



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not quite sure what the problem is, does the boot slide in easily when your foot is not in it...???

It may sound like a strange question, but if the boot is wider than the binding, then this should be visibly obvious when looking at it this way.

I bought Flow 5's before xmas, and found them extremely difficult to use the first few times, causing more than they should discomfort, but after playing with them a little, i quickly worked you that it was simply that i had them done up way too tight on the straps, and this was making it difficult to slide the foot in, and hard to pull the back up, now i have them set right, i find i don't need to adjust at all, they "feel" a little loose, but they are actually not, i can get my finger inbetween the boot and binding strap at the top, but the shape of the actual strap holds the foot in tightly even though it appears they are not tight...

Anyway, with a bit of work you may find they actually work really well... I did, and have 3 sets now i was so impressed...


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a YouTube video on how to set up the M series bindings to make sure that you haven't missed something:

How To set up the Flow Snowboarding M-series Bindings - YouTube


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pics of how they're set up.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Not quite sure what the problem is, does the boot slide in easily when your foot is not in it...???
> 
> It may sound like a strange question, but if the boot is wider than the binding, then this should be visibly obvious when looking at it this way.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the information man! I'm having trouble getting ahold of my boots at the moment, but once I do I'll post some pics up and send in a bit more information about the problem if it doesn't get resolved! Thanks boys


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

I find they are easier to get into when I used the clip on the back to lock in if that makes sense? I mean, instead of lifting the back up then lifting the clip, I lift the clip and it locks u straight in much quicker and easier.

I love my flows!!! Lol


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Pics of how they're set up.


It turns out that my boots are simply too big for my flow bindings. I'll upload a picture later but my bindings are size XL and my foot size is 10.5
Pics up soon


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at the Flow size chart for M series, it says XL fits 11-15.
can't see how your 10.5 boots would be too big for them...


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

maybe you need some low profile boots.. what boots are they?

its always a love/hate with flow haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

return2heaven said:


> Looking at the Flow size chart for M series, it says XL fits 11-15.
> can't see how your 10.5 boots would be too big for them...


Too wide on the heel i would imagine..


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

XL Binding / 10.5 Boot

Too Big / Too Small = Bad Fit


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

return2heaven said:


> Looking at the Flow size chart for M series, it says XL fits 11-15.
> can't see how your 10.5 boots would be too big for them...


I'm getting them checked out at a snow shop, they're sure they can fix the issue - Cheers for all the replies, I'll post again if there's any further issues


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got the bindings fixed, and fuck, they're comfy and easy to get into. Thank guys for all the replies, I appreciate all of them.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Bray said:


> I've got the bindings fixed, and fuck, they're comfy and easy to get into. Thank guys for all the replies, I appreciate all of them.


Problem was?


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Anaru said:


> Problem was?


It turns out the issue was I didn't have the bindings set properly at the toe part of the bindings. The toe part of the strap was placed in the center rather than much more forward.


----------

